# ORA releases aquacultured scooter dragonet; red scooters coming soon



## fury165

Hot off the press, red dragonets coming in March. Who in GTA brings in ORA livestock again?

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blo...red-scooter-dragonet-red-scooters-coming-soon


----------



## teemee

Fingers crossed they'll be doing ruby reds soon, too!


----------



## Bullet

teemee said:


> Fingers crossed they'll be doing ruby reds soon, too!


I hope !
Following along ...


----------



## fesso clown

Kraken does ORA. Canada Corals used to, I think they recently stopped... maybe Dan will chime in on the reason...


----------



## altcharacter

Yes Kraken does do ORA and as far as I know so does Dave at Bigshow.


----------



## Crayon

Very sweet! Hope they are more viable than the wild caught ones.


----------



## notclear

Hubert also did, but not sure now.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> Very sweet! Hope they are more viable than the wild caught ones.


Fingers crossed. The wild caught ones seem to be captured using cyanide. None of the 7 I bought at different times from different places lasted more than a week in QT.


----------



## notclear

I bought a total of 5 ruby red also at different times and places, none survived!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

notclear said:


> I bought a total of 5 ruby red also at different times and places, none survived!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You and I bought our first ones together at Aquatic Kingdom


----------



## notclear

Yes, now I can only see them from the picture


----------



## Mikeylikes

I must be lucky. Had mine about a year now and am looking to a female ruby red to keep him company


----------



## notclear

What is he eating?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

Pods .. Pods .. Pods .. I've never seen him eat anything frozen or pellets


----------



## Rookie2013

fury165 said:


> Hot off the press, red dragonets coming in March. Who in GTA brings in ORA livestock again?
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blo...red-scooter-dragonet-red-scooters-coming-soon


thts a great news for us all...the pricing might be initially high but knowing they can eat pellets and frozen mysis is a big plus...tagging along..


----------



## teemee

Bigshow has already ordered them for next month fyi!


----------



## TBemba

will they be under a hundo each?

I was also under the impression that they were foragers and need to constantly eat though out the day to keep up with their metabolism.

But I really don't have a clue


----------



## teemee

TBemba said:


> will they be under a hundo each?
> 
> I was also under the impression that they were foragers and need to constantly eat though out the day to keep up with their metabolism.
> 
> But I really don't have a clue


Dave doesn't know yet. I suspect it may also depend on the dollar...


----------



## Mikeylikes

TBemba said:


> will they be under a hundo each?
> 
> I was also under the impression that they were foragers and need to constantly eat though out the day to keep up with their metabolism.
> 
> But I really don't have a clue


Mine is constantly foraging and picking away at pods


----------



## Jiinx

*Ruby reds!*

I thought I'd share!


----------



## fesso clown

Jiinx said:


> I thought I'd share!


amazing! 
please explain WTF is happening there... Scooter piggy-back ride or Scooter "piggy-back" ride...

Are these the ORA Scooters? Where did you acquire them? How much?

Is this fish porn?


----------



## notclear

Jiinx said:


> I thought I'd share!


OMG, very adorable!


----------



## Jiinx

Lol Jeff. My husband said the same thing...are men wired the same way??

Yeah it's their mating dance. That's I guess how they get it done! 

No, they're not ora! I just didn't want to start a separate thread! The male, I got from CRS in September or so. And the females I picked from big als last month.


----------



## matti2uude

Jiinx said:


> Lol Jeff. My husband said the same thing...are men wired the same way??
> 
> Yeah it's their mating dance. That's I guess how they get it done!
> 
> No, they're not ora! I just didn't want to start a separate thread! The male, I got from CRS in September or so. And the females I picked from big als last month.


Did you get them to eat anything other than pods?


----------



## Jiinx

Truthfully I'm not completely certain. I have had them in the past and they've eaten frozen. I don't get a chance to watch them too well during feeding time but I do see them pecking at the sandbed where the food has fallen.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Nice .. I need to find a female for my buddy. He is lonely !!!


----------



## matti2uude

Mikeylikes said:


> Nice .. I need to find a female for my buddy. He is lonely !!!


There was a female at NAFB last week.


----------



## TBemba

matti2uude said:


> There was a female at NAFB last week.


Do they Quarantine their fish? I see shipments come in and seem to be listed before they even land. But I haven't heard anyone calling them out about it like they do with other stores.


----------



## matti2uude

TBemba said:


> Do they Quarantine their fish? I see shipments come in and seem to be listed before they even land. But I haven't heard anyone calling them out about it like they do with other stores.


No I don't think they quarantine their fish.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

Same as SUM, great prices if you have a qt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba

notclear said:


> Same as SUM, great prices if you have a qt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was under the impression that you should quarantine fish no matter what,


----------



## Bullet

TBemba said:


> I was under the impression that you should quarantine fish no matter what,


Yes, you are correct that as a general rule quarantining everything that is put in our tanks should happen but many of us don't have the capability to do so


----------



## TBemba

Bullet said:


> Yes, you are correct that as a general rule quarantining everything that is put in our tanks should happen but many of us don't have the capability to do so


Capability? really? I would think for $100 you could set up a quarantine tank. Something about 20 gallons that only requires a heater and an sponge filter.

I find it hard to believe that the room required to set one up could be an issue.
I also find it hard to believe that anyone in the saltwater hobby could not afford to spare $100 
especially when most have hundreds of dollars if not thousands invested in their main displays.

I am pretty fed up with the amount of BS I hear spouted on this and other forms and the self righteous indignation.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Bullet said:


> Yes, you are correct that as a general rule quarantining everything that is put in our tanks should happen but many of us don't have the capability to do so


More like too lazy and don't want to!

Ironic we reefers spend thousands on our main display but won't spend a few bucks on a small 20 gallon with a heater and sponge filter !


----------



## matti2uude

I have a 20 gallon always running for a qt tank.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

